# Yahoo- Food Allergy And Intolerance Week Monday 19th January 2009, UK (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the busiest weeks at the start of the year is about to hit Allergy UK. Since Christmas and the New Year, the volume of calls from people suffering with symptoms which could be related to food have been steadily climbing.View the full article


----------

